# POLL: What streaming services do you use?



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

Easy Question


----------



## Lacius (Apr 17, 2021)

Plex


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Plex


I forgot about that one


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2021)

Actually none.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Actually none.


You haven't had a coffee in six months!?


----------



## Chary (Apr 17, 2021)

HBO Max, because it comes free with my Gigabit internet. Paramount+ because my parents get it. Netflix because my boyfriend keeps forgetting to cancel it.


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 17, 2021)

For 10 years i'm running my own movie/tv show server on a Qnap TS-419p-II NAS with 11TB of storage.
And two Raspberry Pi 4's with Kodi to play it on my tv's.

At the moment i'm busy with a music server for my Sonos setup.
And i'm using Youtube music on my phone.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

DaFixer said:


> For 10 years i'm running my own movie/tv show server on a Qnap TS-419p-II NAS with 11TB of storage.
> And two Raspberry Pi 4's with Kodi to play it on my tv's.
> 
> At the moment i'm busy with a music server for my Sonos setup.
> And i'm using Youtube music on my phone.


Do you use real debrid?


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Do you use real debrid?


No, but I know allot Kodi users use it.


----------



## SaulFabre (Apr 17, 2021)

I most use Netflix 

And you @WiiMiiSwitch? 

EDIT: You forgot Crackle and Amazon Prime Video


----------



## JeepX87 (Apr 17, 2021)

There are Peacock, Showtime (cheaper if you buy bundle with Paramount+ via Apple TV+), Boomerang, Pluto TV, Starz, Pokemon TV, Amazon Prime and Crackle.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 17, 2021)

[busy looking for youtube on the list] Nope, not on there. Poor polly forgot that one also.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 25, 2021)

popcorn time for the win!


----------



## creighton (Apr 26, 2021)

I most use Netflix


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Right now, it's Hulu, HBO, Disney, VRV, and Prime Video (plus I have some of the free ones like Tubi on my devices), however I've been planning on trying to "cut the cord" on all the million different streaming services, and putting everything into my own Plex server. I've already done that for everything on Netflix I'd care to watch, and since I only watch a few shows on each other platform, it shouldn't be too hard to do the same for those as well in the future.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

Hulu mostly, but I'd rather use shady websites. bigger variety lol. Unfortunately, this also comes with more obscene advertisements and chances to get a virus.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 1, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Hulu mostly, but I'd rather use shady websites. bigger variety lol. Unfortunately, this also comes with more obscene advertisements and chances to get a virus.


For whatever reason 6 people use something illegal...


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 6, 2021)

There are more streaming service! Just likes this one on my country Malaysia!

Iflix
Viu
Dimsum
Apple TV+
Amazon Prime Video


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2021)

Netflix : nothing current that I want to watch but it has some older gems;
Amazon Prime : better than Peasantvision is my only justification;
Live TV : to idiot-proof YouTube and Haystack; and

Paramount+ : the Holy Grail for my Family, but I can't access it outside of the United States.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2021)

Netflix from my inlaws
Hulu from my friend
Everything else is less than legal.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

Netflix because a friend is paying for it
Disney+ bc my aunt pays for it
Everything else i get through piracy


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 1, 2021)

Disney+ Hotstar is now on Malaysia live TODAY!!!! 

https://www.hotstar.com/my

Enjoy watching streaming!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 1, 2021)

From the list: Netflix, Hulu, Disney Plus, Tubi, Live TV & Illegal.

Not on the list that I use: Amazon Prime Video, Crunchyroll

Otherwise not on the list that I know of: VRV, Peacock

and I don't pay for any of that sh!t, never will. Maybe Hulu but it's way easier to just use other people's accounts


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

I've since set up a Plex server. It's the most useful little thing, and I don't have to switch through apps annoyingly to find the show or movie I want. I do like Netflix/Paramount+ still, for the random show "ooh neat I'll check this out" factor it has.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 20, 2021)

I mostly watch YouTube (not YouTube TV or YouTube Red) but that's not an option. Otherwise, Disney+


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 20, 2021)

Netflix Disney+ and prime video, I don't use prime video tho.


----------

